# EKG interpretation



## shepherddl (Feb 15, 2015)

Can someone point me to the guideline that states an EKG must be signed when reviewed.  Looking at many charts where the EKG is not signed.  Someone had to review them right?  Shouldn't there be a signature on them?


----------



## AmandaBriggs (Feb 16, 2015)

Per CPT, ?There must be a specific order for an electrocardiogram or rhythm strip followed by a separate, signed, written, and retrievable report.  The need for an electrocardiogram or rhythm strip should be supported by documentation in the patient medical record.?


----------

